# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Εργασία με μέλλον...

## SRF

Εργασία με μέλλον... στο εξωτερικό! 
Μεγάλη εταιρία ηλεκτρονικών ζητάει στελέχη για σχεδιασμό, και προγραμματισμό, κλπ 
http://www.chipright.com 

Δείτε τι ζητάει ΕΔΩ 

και αν πιστεύετε ότι σας ενδιαφέρει... τότε... δεν χάνετε να κάνετε μια κρούση! 
Και... καλό ταξίδι (ίσως)!

----------

